# woodworking tools



## bandit 18

i have most of the woodworking tools that i need including a good cast iron table saw,the items i cant find in thailand are sash cramps or pipe cramps up to about 1 meter long,anyone out there know of a supplier in the bangkok area?.any help will be gratefully accepted


----------



## bandit 18

bandit 18 said:


> i have most of the woodworking tools that i need including a good cast iron table saw,the items i cant find in thailand are sash cramps or pipe cramps up to about 1 meter long,anyone out there know of a supplier in the bangkok area?.any help will be gratefully accepted


amazing aint it i have been looking for three years for sash cramps only yesterday i asked for help in locating some today i went into a local hardware store for some chain and find sash cramps standing in the corner and up to 2 meters long i also found other things i have been after .this place is like aladdins cave ,what a find!


----------



## wildfk

Try Global stores


----------



## JWilliamson

Make them out of wood or stone? JW


----------



## bandit 18

JWilliamson said:


> Make them out of wood or stone? JW


i made a couple out of wood, but stone????


----------



## bandit 18

wildfk said:


> Try Global stores


hi ,where can i find global stores ive not heard of them


----------



## wildfk

Big warehouse type places - mainly for tradesmen.

Siam Global House Public Company Limited


----------

